# Capsulotomy-DIP & PIP



## Cuteyr (Sep 22, 2009)

Please advice whether the following is correct
26525-F2 for PIP
26525-59-F2 for DIP
The Dx being 883.1
Then closed with full thickness graft(15240)

Thanks


----------

